# TYR Tactical GeneralPlate Carrier



## Arrow 4 (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't know if it is Kosher to post this, so MODS feel free to zap this.

If you have tried to order any TYR Product lately you know it is quite a wait as they are very busy. I just picked up (3) General Plate Carriers this morning, One is on it's way to PARDUS, but the other two are not spoken for. Both are in Coyote, 1-Size Medium, 1- Size Large (Plate size not body size) If you are interested let me know directly and I will give you a price break for SS members.

Arrow 4


----------



## pardus (Aug 15, 2013)

The wait times at the moment are multi month, so if you want one, now's your chance.

Arrow 4 has a discount for SS members too.


----------



## policemedic (Aug 15, 2013)

Shame they're coyote.  TYR makes good kit, but I can only use black.


----------

